# Jack Lubrication



## 2009 23RS (Jun 20, 2008)

On of my rear jacks is a little tougher to turn than the others. It looks like the threads are a little bit dry, while the others have a coat of grease(?) on them.

Any recommendations on what to lubricate them with? I imagine you get a bit of dirt and debris on them, and the wrong lubricant could just attract that debris.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Tommy O'Shields let me use a can of something called "Dry Lube" when I needed to fix my awning and that stuff really did the trick. I think it is marketed by "Liquid Wrench" but I could be mistaken. The thing about it is it sprays onto the surface and leaves a film of PTFE (Teflon) and is much less prone to picking up and holding trash in suspension.

Reverie


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I spray the treads with a Dry Silicone lube from Gunk, and it works pretty good. Provides the lubrication, but since it dries, it will not attract dirt or dust that can cause problems. I use that stuff on hinges or whatever throughout the house, truck or OB.

Cheers.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I got one of those cheap gan of generic aerosol "Lubricating Oil" at Walmsrt for $1.04 ... same problem you had with the jack .. a good spray fixed all of that...


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

These "Dry lube" products sound like a good idea I'll have to check it out, probably not cheap though. I've always hit the treads with a little good old WD-40, I haven't had and dirt gum up the treads by doing this. I would imagine if you travel dirt roads often this may be a problem.

Brad


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Hmmm. I use Slip-Plate on my Pullrite slider hitch. It is a graphite spray paint. Wonder how that would work on the threads? Guess I'd need to clean 'em off first so the paint would adhere.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I use the dry lube also. Got a can at Camping World labeled for use on the slide rails. Works great.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

Reverie said:


> Tommy O'Shields let me use a can of something called "Dry Lube" when I needed to fix my awning and that stuff really did the trick. I think it is marketed by "Liquid Wrench" but I could be mistaken. The thing about it is it sprays onto the surface and leaves a film of PTFE (Teflon) and is much less prone to picking up and holding trash in suspension.
> 
> Reverie


3M makes a spray diy lube that is good as well


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

With the new scissor jacks, I simply use White Grease and clean them off every couple of months. The threaded rod is very easy to access, so cleaning it is very easy.


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

I use a product that I bought at Lowe's called "3-in-One Garage Door Lube". It sprays on, dries quick and works very well here in the desert. It also works well on my garage door!


----------

